# Abandoned building downtown!!



## Jay30




----------



## stone_family3

I really like first and fourth one


----------



## TampaWeddingPhotos

stone_family3 said:


> I really like first and fourth one



Agree.  The graffitti adds a lot of character.


----------



## srinaldo86

Four and five are my favorites!


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Cool looking place and you seem to have an eye for composition.

But your photos are all over the place exposure and PP wise and when you do a series such as this, it is usually better if the look of the images stays the same throughout.

I am guessing that your camera is controlling you rather than you controlling it. That's OK, we all were newbies once and this place is not a bad one to learn.

Just watch yourself in there. A member of the UE community had a fairly serious accident recently. They happen very easily and when you least expect them. UE *IS* dangerous. Never forget it.

If you are seriously into that stuff, here's a link for you:
Urban Exploration Resource: Forum - Home


----------



## Dominantly

Looks like a cool place to check out.

I think it would be cool to get a darker feel with some well placed off camera lighting. To make it a bit more dramatic and draw off that industrial, abandoned feel it already has.


----------



## Jay30

Thanks eveyone!!



c.cloudwalker said:


> But your photos are all over the place exposure and PP wise and when you do a series such as this, it is usually better if the look of the images stays the same throughout.
> 
> I am guessing that your camera is controlling you rather than you controlling it. That's OK, we all were newbies once and this place is not a bad one to learn.


 
I was looking for this response. 

Thanks fro the link!


----------



## Natureboy9

Really cool place. Hey do you know if this place is still here and inwould love to shoot a photoshoot here. Was wondering what the address or cross street is? Thanks!


----------



## jritz

4 is the best in my book, what a great location!


----------



## BlackSheep

Photos 2 and 3 in particular are quite good!

c.cloudwalker gave you some good advice, both about the images and about the safety concerns involved with vacant buildings. Do be careful! 

c.cloudwalker - thanks for posting that link! Looks like there's lots of interesting people, photos & information on there, I'm looking forward to sitting down & reading it all!


----------



## rdukeshire

I'd love to see the 5th shown in black and white.  The lines are everywhere which would add a rich flavor to the image.


----------

